# PCY - PowerShares Emerging Markets Sovereign Debt Portfolio



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Any opinions on PCY - PowerShares Emerging Markets Sovereign Debt Portfolio?
yield 5.13%, YTM and YTW 5.53% and 5.52%, duration 8.8 
Diversification around all the world and top allocation is just 3.86%, so any changes in specific country interest rate shouldn't affect too much


----------

